# Mardel Maracyn-oxy



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It says it fights fungal and bacterial diseases. The active ingredient is chlorine oxides. The instructions are kinda vague. Give 1/2 capful for 10 gallons and if fish is having a bad recaction, neturlize with dechlorinator.

*SO am i not supposed to be using conditioner with this stuff?* I use stress coat and I am trying to fight either a fungus or columnaris. I think its columnaris though :-( It looks like the fuzzy stuff is eating away her skin/scales.


I can not find any other medicaition besides this, betta revive and melafix/bettafix. And I have malachite green


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Dechlorinator is the same as conditioner pretty much- removes chlorines and binds metals. I would use your conditioner. 

Columnaris
•Symptoms: White spots on mouth, edges of scales and fins, Cottony Growth that eats away at the mouth, Fins rapidly disingrate, starting at the edges
Gray areas around head and gills, As the disease progresses the gray lesions may change in color to yellow/brown/red, Lesions often occur in front of the dorsal causing a “saddleback” appearance, Lethargic, Loss of appetite, Clamped, Gasping for air
•Treatment: There are 2 versions of Columnaris: chronic and acute. Chronic Columnaris can take days to progress while acute can kill within a day. It is contagious so isolate sick fish. If more than one fish shows symptoms then treat the entire tank. Perform daily 100% water change in small tanks or ¾ water change in larger tanks. Make sure to clean the gravel. Treat with Aq.Salt: add 1 tsp/gal Aquarium Salt 3 times, 12 hours apart so that you end up with 3 times the normal concentration. Do NOT raise the temperature as it thrives in temps over 85*F, however, lowering the temperature does not seem to help fight it. Combine salt treatment with Mardel’s Coppersafe, Maracyn I & II, API Erythromycin, OR API Triple Sulfa, combined with Jungle’s Fungus Eliminator (if possible).

I've never had to deal with it, so hopefully someone who has experience with it will come along and help you with it with how they handled it.. good luck


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I seen that and I looked at many pics online. I "think" its columnaris. There were white patches but this medicine seems to be killing it off, and it looks like its leaving behind...scabs or leasions. 

Before I though she was dead, went to scoop her up and she started swimming :shock: She had her head down and her tail was almost straight up. Then I did a water change, added AS salt, stress coat and this stuff, she was floating on her side. Now she is in her cup with just a little water and is floating normally. Sadly, it kinda looks like she is slightly pineconed 


I almost killed her earlier by using 3 TABLESPoONS of salt 



> Combine salt treatment with Mardel’s Coppersafe, Maracyn I & II, API Erythromycin, OR API Triple Sulfa, combined with Jungle’s Fungus Eliminator


Neither petco or walmart has this stuff. 

I never had any of my "sympathy" purchases, which was pretty much all of my bettas, have anything seriously wrong with them before other then fin rot or SBD. I did kinda notice there was something slightly off with her mouth when I saw her but didnt pay much attention to it.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Woops! Accidents happen 

The lesions are a symptom of colum, you may be seeing that progress, or you didn't see them under the fungus until it cleared. After she is treated, the scales should cover any scars left by it.

Just keep doing what you are doing with the medicine and salt, keep her dimly lit to relax her. Lower the temp to 78* if it isn't already.

Wish you had the other medicines available, that was listed.. the one you have is good for fungal infections, but normally you would want one of the other medicines along with a fungus eliminator. 
I hope she pulls through for you, I really do.. keep us updated.

Any chance for a picture?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Uploading pic now...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

took these just now...Poor thing.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh the poor thing! Both of you having to deal with this!
It does definitely look like it.. sigh..

I'm reading up a little more on it now.. hopefully will find something out about the pine coning.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I would suck if she beat this only to sucumb to dropsy  

She looks less fuzzy then she did yesterday, but alot more scales are gone too. The bottom pic, it looks like she is slightly pineconing


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

She is slightly pineconing.. I didn't forget about you though!

*mini rant* boyfriend came and and wanted to show me a funnel cloud, then the dog wanted out, then we had a battle with a brown recluse we saw by the back door, then a discussion of what type of cereal to get when I go to the store in a bit, then nature called.. *lets out breath* Phew okay, now back to what I was doing..

I'm trying to find a coralition between the pine coning and columnaris, and whether you should continue the AQ salt with the pine coning.. not giving up yet!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> then we had a battle with a brown recluse we saw by the back door,


Brings back nighmares of when I worked at the grand canyon. Arizona is not a good place to be when you have a phobia of SPIDERS. 

The treatment seems to be identical for both, except dropsy used ES instead of AS. I wonder if I should switch out the AS for ES?? Isn't dropsy almost always fatal?

I wonder if too much AS can cause pineconing?

I need to take a nap. Hopefully she will still be with us in a few hours.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay.. 
Keep her in a dim light, as columnaris hates the dark.. also cooler the water the better, so 76-78* would be ideal.

Sadly, what I believed, pineconing is usually at the end.. but don't give up hope just yet. Sometimes AQ salt will increase the multiplicity of columnaris.. whereas some people had good effects using Epsom Salt at slowing it down.

What I'm wondering is if it's Aeromonas- which has a long list of what could happen when they get that form of bacteria (it's a very common one) saddleback, cottonmouth, bloat, spontantious floaties, weird fitting followed by death and all manner of rots. The bacteria itself isn't what is causing all her symptoms, but an aggressive form of it can definitely lead to what she has.

If you feel comfortable trying something new- I would keep her on the medicine you have for the fungus, but would substitute AQ salt with Epsom. I can't be 100% positive if that will work- but ES is much better for pineconing then AQS. At this point, her being far enough long where she is pineconing, I'm sorry to say, it's pretty far along. Doesn't mean she can't pull through, but keep in mind this isn't a simple case for her. Poor things..


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> Brings back nighmares of when I worked at the grand canyon. Arizona is not a good place to be when you have a phobia of SPIDERS.
> 
> The treatment seems to be identical for both, except dropsy used ES instead of AS. I wonder if I should switch out the AS for ES?? Isn't dropsy almost always fatal?
> 
> ...


Hehe trust me I know! I grew up in AZ, lived there almost 30 years.. bleh spiders! Now I live next to a forest where I wish spiders were the only things I had to worry about..

Take a nap, get some rest.. hopefully she will be there when you wake, I would try ES.. go easy on her at first at 1-2tsp per gallon, acclimate her carefully. Good luck hun, rest well.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Sadly, she didn't make it 

I woke up from my nap, and she was gone. 



> When infected with Aeromonas hydrophila, fish develop ulcers, tail rot, fin rot, and hemorrhagic septicaemia. Hemorrhagic septicaemia causes lesions that lead to scale shedding, hemorrhages in the gills and anal area, ulcers, exophthalmia, and abdominal swelling.


Hmmm...that does sound like alot of what she developed...

It kinda makes me mad and sad, not because she got sick but because she got sick right when she found a home where she would of gotten proper care.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry Tiki  I was hoping she would pull through.. *hug*


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I was hoping she would of made it too.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, when they pine cone that is usually the end.. it can be very hard to bring one back from that stage. 
Again, I'm so sorry.. since she wasn't pine coning that bad, I thought there might of been a chance. You did wonderful by her and did all you can, and she knew it and is grateful. At least now she isn't suffering.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Today I noticed the SAME sympthoms on another girl of mine. 


Gonna try epsom this time She is white so I didnt notice anything was really wrong but on closer inspection she is missing scales and pineconning.


----------

